# Prototype 2 Thread



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Feb 17, 2012)

Prototype 2 is an upcoming video game set for release on April 24, 2012 in North America and April 27, 2012 in Europe. It is currently under development by Canadian developer Radical Entertainment and is the sequel to 2009's Prototype. Like its original, the game is set to be published by Radical Entertainment's owner, Activision. The game is set to feature a new protagonist, Sergeant James Heller, as he goes on his quest to destroy the Blacklight Virus once and for all. The story is also one of revenge, as Heller wants to kill Mercer after his family was killed in the outbreak of the Blacklight Virus. Set in an open world shown in a third-person view perspective. The game was announced at the 2010 Spike VGA Awards with the tagline "Murder your Maker"

So whats your opinion...

[YOUTUBE]CZ5xW-Yo720[/YOUTUBE]
Developer(s)-------Radical Entertainment
Publisher(s)	--------Activision
Designer(s)---------Matt Armstong
Engine--------------Titanium 2.0
Platform(s)----------Microsoft Windows  PlayStation 3  Xbox 360
Release date(s)-----PlayStation 3 & Xbox 360 April 24, 2012 April 27, 2012    Windows PC July 24, 2012
Genre(s)---Open world, action
Mode(s)----Single-player
Rating(s)-----ACB: MA 15+BBFC: 18ESRB: MPEGI: 18
Media/distribution	Optical disc, download


----------



## theserpent (Feb 17, 2012)

I just played lil bit of the game in a cafe..i liked it.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 17, 2012)

I liked the previous game but it was kinda repetitive after sometime. I hope this game rectifies that.


----------



## Sujeet (Feb 17, 2012)

In *Prototype *
The city structure were too cramped
In the beginning the combat skills kept me playing but after while(the water tank destruction level...to be specific) combat turned very repetitive and frustrating so i just gave up.
Although story was quite a thrill to explore...the memory revealing system was useless..shouldnt have been there .

All and all prototype 1 was ok game.


But with *Prototype 2 *this time it seems they are back with something bigger and wilder.
I mean you hardly get to have a game or movie or books for that reason...which features a new protagonist even when the old one is still there and more importantly when the protagonist from earlier titles turns into villain .(from the beginning itself i knew Alex Mercer will see this day!!!!!..else why would he be running on streets ,slashing mindlessly innocent people.!!!! )

As for now *BRAWLERS* seems to be the most interesting addition to game although in looks they are very similar to *Burnouts of Bulletstorm.*


----------



## Alok (Feb 17, 2012)

I played first game. I wish Prototype 2 will feature different themes with day night cycle, in first game i feel bored of same look all over the game.

Looking forward to it.


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Feb 18, 2012)

New Whipfist image its more evolved for James Heller


Spoiler



*images1.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20111021175429/prototype/images/thumb/d/d4/P2_Heller_whip.jpg/830px-P2_Heller_whip.jpg
*a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/s720x720/297532_272673182763073_171799832850409_891513_469739613_n.jpg



Its kinda remind of the Aliens(Series) Tail

Here, not only do you get that freedom but you get the choice by being intrinsically uber-powerful. In other games, you extrinsically grab something – a weapon or a vehicle – that makes you feel powerful and awesome. In Prototype 2, everything is in you with your various powers – and I think that’s pretty cool.


----------



## theserpent (Feb 18, 2012)

Looks cool ..Hope it turns out to be good


----------



## gameranand (Feb 18, 2012)

Wow awesome. I game looks good and its gory.


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Feb 18, 2012)

For anyone who’s ever played the original Prototype, you’ll be pleased to know that the name of the game in the sequel is refinement.Every aspect relating to accessibility and gameplay control has received a massive overhaul.Various pointy appendages can be quickly mapped to face buttons.Locking on to enemies and attacking/avoiding has been simplified.And environment traversal is smooth and sleek.In Prototype 2, after you perform a grab it’s all so clear. Do you want to throw them? Consume them? Tear them apart? Whatever it is you can just do it.The scale is much bigger than the first game so there’s some stuff in there that will really surprise you.It’s the ultimate power fantasy.No other game lets you uppercut a helicopter!Among the new features, is the *Pack Leader ability*, which lets Heller call down two Brawlers and command them to attack whomever he wants. You can use this as a distraction, too, drawing enemy awareness away from you. Once you’re done with the Brawlers, you can explode them into a gooey mess that detonates across a wide swath of the environment.

I recommend all to see demo gameplay video.


----------



## theserpent (Feb 18, 2012)

Wow the game looks really great good graphics to


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 18, 2012)

part 1 was repetitive..I hope part 2 won't disappoint us...


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Feb 18, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> part 1 was repetitive..I hope part 2 won't disappoint us...



Sure it wont!The team at developer Radical Entertainment working on Prototype 2 says that they have high hopes for new protagonist Sargent James Heller and are trying to make sure that he never comes off as morally empty as Alex Mercer from the first game in the series.Prototype 2 launched on April 24 in the United States and on April 26 in Europe on the PlayStation 3 and the Xbox 360, with a PC version set to arrive in late July.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 19, 2012)

So who is protagonist and who is antagonist ??


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Feb 19, 2012)

gameranand said:


> So who is protagonist and who is antagonist ??



James Heller=Protagonist
Alex Mercer=Antagonist(Spoiler Alert:Alex Mercer (aka the protagonist of the original Prototype)

James Heller, a soldier who returns home from his tour of duty to find New York City in ruins and his family dead, all because of some hopped-up mutant freak named Alex Mercer

More info about Prototype 2 Story:*www.digitaltrends.com/gaming/prototype-2-hands-on-preview/


----------



## gameranand (Feb 19, 2012)

Damn I thought Alex would be protagonist. I would have loved to see him as protagonist.


----------



## Alok (Feb 19, 2012)

^^yeah i though same but i think main antagonist should be someone other than these two.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 19, 2012)

In simple words nobody. We are going to see that virus took over Alex and then James would also be infected so that makes him antagonist too and blackwatch soldiers are already antagonists so this makes the story kinda void. As you discovered secrets of Alex in first game and now you gonna do the same with James. Whats the difference and where does the story leads. Simply nowhere.


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Feb 23, 2012)

Latest Prototype 2 Review and a must read!!

Prototype 2 Xbox 360 Preview at GamingExcellence


----------



## gameranand (Feb 23, 2012)

As per preview no major changes at all.


----------



## Faun (Feb 23, 2012)

sunny8872 said:


> *ENHANCED BRUTE:*
> *www.dualshockers.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/10/PROTOTHINGY_2.jpg



It looks so happy


----------



## SIDDHARTH.BEAM (Feb 23, 2012)

*Prototype 2 Black watch Soldiers:*
*images1.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20120216170824/prototype/images/f/f3/P2_16.jpg
hey there is a counterstrike solider standing with them.


----------



## tkin (Feb 24, 2012)

Nice graphics, like the costume design.


----------



## Whistler81 (Feb 24, 2012)

There hasn't been another game I have so badly waited for!!! I have played [Prototype] and have thoroughly enjoyed every frame of it. I love this game and am a huge fan. I love the Black Watch soldiers and think there aren't any better designed soldier than the black watch in any game. I think I will buy the original this time. Please tell me a good graphics card (also its price) because I want to enjoy this game as much as possible. I am currently on a ATi Radeon HD4350 1GB DDR2 with a 4 GB.


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Feb 24, 2012)

Whistler81 said:


> There hasn't been another game I have so badly waited for!!! I have played [Prototype] and have thoroughly enjoyed every frame of it. I love this game and am a huge fan. I love the Black Watch soldiers and think there aren't any better designed soldier than the black watch in any game. I think I will buy the original this time. Please tell me a good graphics card (also its price) because I want to enjoy this game as much as possible. I am currently on a ATi Radeon HD4350 1GB DDR2 with a 4 GB.



Go for Sapphire AMD Radeon HD 5670 1 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card :Flipkart: Sapphire AMD Radeon HD 5670 1 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card: Graphics Card


----------



## kartikoli (Feb 24, 2012)

looking forward to it


----------



## tkin (Feb 24, 2012)

Whistler81 said:


> There hasn't been another game I have so badly waited for!!! I have played [Prototype] and have thoroughly enjoyed every frame of it. I love this game and am a huge fan. I love the Black Watch soldiers and think there aren't any better designed soldier than the black watch in any game. I think I will buy the original this time. Please tell me a good graphics card (also its price) because I want to enjoy this game as much as possible. I am currently on a ATi Radeon HD4350 1GB DDR2 with a 4 GB.


You have a budget for the card?


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Mar 3, 2012)

Guys! Alex Mercer skin announced for Prototype 2, unlockable bonus for RADNET Edition owners 


Prototype 2 may shift the focus away from the original game’s protagonist to new hero James Heller, but developer Radical Entertainment recently announced that Alex Mercer fans will be able to play as their favourite shape-shifter in the upcoming open-world game.

To unlock the Alex Mercer skin you’ll first need to secure the Prototype 2 RADNET Edition. A limited number of these are available at launch so pre-ordering the game is essential if you want to ensure you get a copy of Prototype 2 containing a single-use DLC code that grants you access to 55 pieces of extra content over a seven-week period.

Once you’ve redeemed this code you’ll then need to download weekly RADNET content in order to construct the Alex Mercer skin piece by piece.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 4, 2012)

Then what would be the seen. Alex mercer fighting alex mercer. Lol


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (May 10, 2012)

Prototype 2 released for x-box 360 and ps3 cant wait for PC version to come


----------



## gameranand (May 10, 2012)

Its released on 24 april already. Also reviews are not great. Just an average good game.


----------



## rhitwick (May 10, 2012)

^The reviews for Prototype was not good too. Everyone played only because of its cool powers.

I saw a Prototype 2 PS2 media last tuesday here in kolkata. I was wondering if the PC version was released too. Has it not released yet?


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (May 10, 2012)

rhitwick said:


> ^The reviews for Prototype was not good too. Everyone played only because of its cool powers.
> 
> I saw a Prototype 2 PS2 media last tuesday here in kolkata. I was wondering if the PC version was released too. Has it not released yet?



Nope! its scheduled to be released on 24th July this year


----------



## gameranand (May 10, 2012)

Prototype's rating were mostly 8+. Now for prototype 2 I expected better results and it turned out to be lesser.


----------



## Alok (May 10, 2012)

There was nothing in first game that attracts me for second playthrough.


----------



## gameranand (May 10, 2012)

Well the powers were awesome for sure but they get repetitive after some time.


----------



## mitraark (Jul 28, 2012)

*Prototype 2*

[YOUTUBE]-X0DfqkXeU8[/YOUTUBE]



> The sequel to Radical Entertainment's best-selling open-world  action  game
> of 2009,  PROTOTYPE  2  takes  the  unsurpassed  carnage  of  the  original
> PROTOTYPE  and  continues  the  experience  of  becoming  the  ultimate
> shape-shifting weapon. You are Sgt James Heller, husband to a deceased wife
> ...



In the 1st level , after a somewhat gory prologue video and then Alex Mercer coming up at the very beggining. Although people are complaining away that the game is a very bad console port , it looks good enough for a few hours of play to me ...


----------



## rider (Jul 28, 2012)

Prototype 2 launched!!

anyone tried yet?


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 28, 2012)

Flipkart still shows it as "Coming soon"! And its priced @2499/-

I was initially thinking of buying it but ...


----------



## Faun (Jul 29, 2012)

Every game is getting pricier.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 29, 2012)

2499 is just too much. I don't think that this game is worth that price.


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Jul 29, 2012)

gameranand said:


> 2499 is just too much. I don't think that this game is worth that price.



Yes gameplay is same as Prototype 1 only Polished and added graphics!!


----------



## iittopper (Jul 29, 2012)

Dont think flipkart is going to stock it as rage is also in coming soon list from months and still not released


----------



## mitraark (Jul 29, 2012)

Ooho didn't realize there was a Prototype 2 thread here , made one yesterday 

The game is good , even for non-Prototype fans, but certainly not worth 2.5k.


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Jul 29, 2012)

Spoiler



So James Heller Wins In the end i never had any doubt about ending bcoz mercer is over controlled by the virus like(Wesker) in RE5 and Heller had to save his daughter and end Blacklight virus once and for all!!


----------



## Flash (Jul 29, 2012)

Heller is the just the enhanced version of Mercer. Its like Surfer fighting against the Galactus.


----------



## satsworld (Jul 29, 2012)

*Re: Prototype 2*

There is already a thread on prototype 2.


----------



## mitraark (Jul 29, 2012)

*Re: Prototype 2*

I know , i replied there , Mods please forgive me and close this thread 

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/152803-prototype-2-thread-2.html


----------



## asingh (Jul 29, 2012)

*Re: Prototype 2*

*//MOD ---> Merging to:*

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/152803-prototype-2-thread-2.html


----------



## mitraark (Jul 30, 2012)

Thanks a lot .

The game is very enjoyable , please do not ruin it for others by saying things like its a bad console port , poor storyline/gameplay .... good game.


----------



## Reloaded (Aug 1, 2012)

Here is a screenshot from the game 

*i.imgur.com/W1mjM.jpg


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Aug 1, 2012)

Reloaded said:


> Here is a screenshot from the game
> 
> *i.imgur.com/W1mjM.jpg



Nice graphics is this Radnet Edition??


----------



## rider (Aug 1, 2012)

Incredible game!! good gameplay full of rage and blood!!  
Graphics are not outstanding specially the textures, though its a free to roam game it great. It was running in high settings. I was getting 35-45 fps in my 6770M 2GB DDR5


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 1, 2012)

^is this 'M' in HD 6770M is 2GB coz I also have HD6770 but its 1GB only?


----------



## rider (Aug 1, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> ^is this 'M' in HD 6770M is 2GB coz I also have HD6770 but its 1GB only?



yes its mobile GPU on my hp laptop


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Aug 1, 2012)

Prototype 2 Review:--- 
*Presentation*====*img.cheathappens.com/cf6.jpg	
The draw distance is disappointing, animations seem dated and there's just not that much interesting visually here. Well, some of the “camp zones” are pretty cool looking.

*Gameplay*======*img.cheathappens.com/cf7.jpg
Prototype 2 easily takes the title of most fluid open-world adventure from Infamous 2 and pun completely intended -- flies away with it. It's a huge amount of fun to run, jump, wall crawl and glide around the city as Heller.

*Lasting Appeal*==*img.cheathappens.com/cf7.jpg
Much like any real world action game, there's plenty to do in Prototype 2, the only question is whether you're going to want to take the time to find all of them.

*Overall*========*img.cheathappens.com/cf7.jpg
Prototype 2 is a decent and fun action game, but that fun is also fleeting, and Heller and cast show their hand, and wear out their welcome long before the game's credits roll.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 2, 2012)

Thanks for the mini review.


----------



## rider (Aug 2, 2012)

I expected the graphics would be as good as PS3 before installing.
Is anybody can tell me how to turn this game to directx11 ?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Aug 2, 2012)

For me, this game blows at multiple layers 

If you didn't liked Prototype, chances are that you won't like this game either. There is nothing in the game that will make you stick with it.

Then again, It's just me. May be this game isn't my plate of papad.


----------



## Reloaded (Aug 2, 2012)

sunny8872 said:


> Nice graphics is this Radnet Edition??



yes its Radnet Edition. 
*i.imgur.com/AlfyO.png


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Aug 8, 2012)

One of my favourite missions is [Blacknet mission 12] Operation: Clockwork where u have 2:-

Go to the base to consume the New Templar scientists
Ascend to maximum altitude to kill scientists

kinda remind of Assassins creed Templars
scientists beg for mercy
and in last Heller says: 





> So long F*****ers


----------



## Knightlover (Aug 8, 2012)

Worst game.played for 2hrs then deleted it.Dont even waste time on it.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 9, 2012)

Well the game isn't that bad. Maybe you don't like these type of games.


----------



## Knightlover (Aug 9, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Well the game isn't that bad. Maybe you don't like these type of games.


Repetitive dude damn fcking repetitive.Now if you like that then i dont have to say anything.


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 25, 2012)

Prototype 2

Repetitive gameplay comparing with part 1. I so much hoped to play with Mercer but having fun with Heller too. This time powers are awesome. I'm kinda addicted to the game now. Playing day and night. Boss fights are not satisfying though. 

Like the tendril power and the bio-bomb thing. 

Are you guys completing all the side missions?


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Aug 25, 2012)

> Are you guys completing all the side missions?


yep! i have complete save game if u want:




sunny8872 said:


> *Prototype + Prototype 2 Saved Games(100%+ all events+all upgrades to the max)* *Perfect for New Game +*
> 
> *Link===== Activision.rar*
> 
> *Just copy the folder to "My Documents"*


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 26, 2012)

No Prototype 3 I guess,



> On June 28, 2012, Activision announced that despite the "substantial investment", the game "did not find a broad commercial audience", and as a result, developer Radical would encounter layoffs and the studio would be "reduced" to a supporting role towards other Activision projects.



Source

*art.penny-arcade.com/photos/570871510_cV6N8-L.jpg


----------



## .=Pyro=. (Aug 28, 2012)

it is an alright game but not much is new from prototype. and it gets a little repetitive and story is not that interesting too.


----------



## Dhiraj (Aug 28, 2012)

it is a really nice game


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 30, 2012)

Finished the game but progress is still showing 76% !!!

I've completed all blacknet missions
All collectibles in all zones

Only my blade power is left to be upgraded one step and whipfist two steps. Is that the reason of 76% ?


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Aug 30, 2012)

rhitwick said:


> Finished the game but progress is still showing 76% !!!
> 
> I've completed all blacknet missions
> All collectibles in all zones
> ...



U have to complete events also to get 100%


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 30, 2012)

^What events?


----------



## gameranand (Aug 30, 2012)

rhitwick said:


> Finished the game but progress is still showing 76% !!!
> 
> I've completed all blacknet missions
> All collectibles in all zones
> ...



Complete each and every side missions, upgrade to fullest and then you are done.


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 30, 2012)

All side missions are done. All blackboxes are collected, all field ops are killed and all lairs are destroyed.
All blacknet missions are done.

I guess power upgrade is only left.


----------



## Flash (Aug 30, 2012)

rhitwick said:


> No Prototype 3 I guess,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thats sad!


> Rob Bridgett, senior audio director of Radical since 2007, tweeted "RIP Radical Entertainment 1991-2012"



Prototype truly created its own set of audience within a short period. 


> RIP Alex Mercer


 & 





> RIP James Heller


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Aug 30, 2012)

if u have Radnet Edition u can access to Radnet events in Radnet Menu


----------



## gameranand (Aug 31, 2012)

rhitwick said:


> All side missions are done. All blackboxes are collected, all field ops are killed and all lairs are destroyed.
> All blacknet missions are done.
> 
> I guess power upgrade is only left.



If you have done everything then yes upgrades are left.


----------



## Flash (Oct 15, 2012)

Thought of playing Prototype 2, this weekend!
But from the above comments, i get mixed reactions.

Is that much bad?


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 15, 2012)

Its goood! Why not give it a try and check it out yourself.


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 16, 2012)

Gearbox said:


> Is that much bad?


when u find its getting repetitive then only


----------



## Flash (Oct 16, 2012)

rhitwick said:


> Its goood! Why not give it a try and check it out yourself.





Zangetsu said:


> when u find its getting repetitive then only



I gave a try on yesterday night to check the gameplay (skipped the movies-have to start AFRESH after completing the side missions of Prototype1)
Compared to 1, the environment is rich in details and prone to be destructible much. It's well constructed and much more DIVERSE than the predecessor.
But i like the CONSUME in 2 (till what i've played), as it is more quick and handy in times of pursuit. Got the CLAW power and i love the CLAW POUNCE while hunting.

I got some questions for you - 

1. Why Mercer injected Heller with virus when confronted, instead of just killing him (Isnt that mercer's nature?)
2. What do you mean by repetitive? (compared with prototype 1)
3. I know PROTOTYPE 3 is scraped off by Activision. What could be the reason - Incomplete story/Not able to find a new replacement for Mercer/Heller or simply people lost interest in same story of hunting someone with incredible powers?


----------



## gameranand (Oct 20, 2012)

1. To continue the story. 
2. Means that using the powers after some time isn't fun anymore and same old same old side quests. Kill that, infiltrate this and all.
3 For a game to be hit which is not a FPS then it needs a really powerful story and Prototype lacks that. 
I hope you got your answers.


----------

